# Farmer Henry



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Someone likes to ride in the wagon when we're out working in the garden.









He's in the running for the most fun dog I've ever had.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What a doll! He is so adorable! And helpful too, looks like.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

You are in trouble if he starts asking to drive the tractor.


----------

